# Fresh Kills



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2017)

*Fresh Kills*

Bear Jr sent me some Pics from his employees & his Best High School Buddy. None for Bear Jr yet. He passed up the same Big 6 pointer 3 times so far---The one that's ruining my newly planted Leyland Cypress Trees!!!!

Thanks for Looking,
Bear


Brian---One of Bear Jr's Tower Climbers: Local PA Buck:








Blane---One of Bear's Crew Chiefs & Tower Climber: Local PA Buck:







Matt---Bear's Roving Field Tower Chief: Local PA Buck:







Carl---Bear Jr's best friend from High School.
He moved to Montana after they graduated.
This is his Montana Buck from this year:


----------



## hagewood91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Congrats to all the hunters!!! I can't wait for Missouri this weekend. I take customers out there to hunt every year ( I know, I know, rough job but someone has to do it). I have hunted about 10-15 days here in Tennessee already, but nothing worth taking a stab at!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank You Dylan!!
I'm anxious to see how the others do this Deer season. My Son has 13 employees (mostly climbers), and they're all good kids, and just about all of them hunt.
It's funny, when my Son was younger, he was a big help to me. Then he got married & wasn't much help around here for awhile, but now he has 13 Crazy Young guys working for him, and they'll help me any time I need it.
It's like have 13 Sons!!!

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 9, 2017)

Some real nice bucks being taken this year John.
That's one BIG hole in the side of that one deer.  12 gauge slug??  LOL
Gary


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 9, 2017)

That’s a lot of back strap!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

That's awesome!  I love this time of year!

Here are a few of my pics from my yearly hunting trip.  I took 3 Whitetail does, 1 Axis doe, and 1 Blackbuck Antelope Doe.  The pics feature my Axis doe (spotted with black stripe down back) and one of my Whitetail does.  The spike was not mine.

We brought back 7 animals and I spent 4.5 days at 12-13 hours a day processing them all to fill my freezer again :)

Enjoy!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 9, 2017)

Ah and the smoke will be rolling again. Great photos and great success for those hunters.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Some real nice bucks being taken this year John.
> That's one BIG hole in the side of that one deer.  12 gauge slug??  LOL
> Gary



Thanks Gary!!
LOL---It was actually Archery, and I know they use heads nowadays that spring open to about 3" or so, but----
I'm going to ask him if he worked the hole over a bit, so his buddies could see where he hit it.





tallbm said:


> That's awesome!  I love this time of year!
> Here are a few of my pics from my yearly hunting trip.  I took 3 Whitetail does, 1 Axis doe, and 1 Blackbuck Antelope Doe.  The pics feature my Axis doe (spotted with black stripe down back) and one of my Whitetail does.  The spike was not mine.
> 
> We brought back 7 animals and I spent 4.5 days at 12-13 hours a day processing them all to fill my freezer again :)
> ...



Thanks Tall !!
I'm glad you told me that one was an "Axis" Deer.
I was wondering why somebody killed a Fawn.
We don't have Axis Deer in PA.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thanks Tall !!
> I'm glad you told me that one was an "Axis" Deer.
> I was wondering why somebody killed a Fawn.
> We don't have Axis Deer in PA.
> ...



Yeah I figured I better specify it wasn't bambi hahaha.
We have tons of exotic game animals running all over Central TX.  Axis seems to be one of the most prevalent and is always spoken of as arguably the best venison meat out there.  I have never eaten it or had a chance to take one so if anyone cares I'll report back once I cook and eat some lol.

The other venison I have heard that is arguably the best is Red Deer (including Red Stag).  I have never had one of those either and the property I hunt one had it's last one harvested in like 2012 so I guess I won't be having a chance at those guys either.

Blackbuck Antelope meat is much darker in color and has more of an iron like flavor to it.  It is like Whitetail with a hint of fried chicken gizzard flavor to it.  I just grind it up with my Whitetail meat and it never seems to change the flavor so you can see that it isn't that strong of a difference to hijack the taste.

Keep on posting what the boys knock down.  I love seeing and hearing about hunting success or even the stories of failure :)


----------



## gary s (Nov 9, 2017)

That is some nice Deer

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 9, 2017)

Great pics.. I know my sister's dear had a big looking hole in it. She got hers last week ..One my dad's properties Michigan.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 9, 2017)

tallbm said:


> That's awesome!  I love this time of year!
> 
> Here are a few of my pics from my yearly hunting trip.  I took 3 Whitetail does, 1 Axis doe, and 1 Blackbuck Antelope Doe.  The pics feature my Axis doe (spotted with black stripe down back) and one of my Whitetail does.  The spike was not mine.
> 
> ...



Nice bunch of deer there ... also grill some backstrap indirect on foil to about 135 int .. and put some saute onions on top .. always good smoked as well .. I am sure you know this ... but.. not a fan of antelope at all .. you can eat that ...lol points to you


----------



## griz400 (Nov 9, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Great pics.. I know my sister's dear had a big looking hole in it. She got hers last week ..One my dad's properties Michigan.
> View attachment 343736
> View attachment 343737


Nice big deer .. tell here nice shot ...points to her .. not you johnny ... lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 9, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Nice big deer .. tell here nice shot ...points to her .. not you johnny ... lol


:D


----------



## gary s (Nov 9, 2017)

Man I like this Keep it Going   Lots of Deer Pics

Gary


----------



## griz400 (Nov 9, 2017)

Not hunting this year or last ... but have a bunch of pics of deer I have harvested over the years .. but, this is fresh kills


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

Awesome pics!

Great thread Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

So far it's only Fresh Kills (This season).
Let's keep it that way---No old ones.
Bear Jr has 5 Head mounts in his Living room--All 8 points & above from PA, but those aren't from this year, so I won't put them on this Thread.

BTW: If I get some Backstrap this year, I'll be trying some in my SV machine!!!


Bear


----------



## troutman (Nov 10, 2017)

Shoot 'em up...cut 'em up....smoke 'em up .... all good pix.... love me some venison !!!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 10, 2017)

Great post . Always ready to look at hunting pics . As far as the friend that moved to Montana ,, I thought for sure you were going to say , " and that's a local PA buck that followed him " 
I'm headin out right now . Should be a good weekend . Hope I have a pic to post .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> That’s a lot of back strap!



Thank You Idaho!!
None of that's for me---I gotta wait for my Son to get one.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



halfsmoked said:


> Ah and the smoke will be rolling again. Great photos and great success for those hunters.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!!
Yeah I'm always glad to see them get some Deer---They're Great Kids!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Great post . Always ready to look at hunting pics . As far as the friend that moved to Montana ,, I thought for sure you were going to say , " and that's a local PA buck that followed him "
> I'm headin out right now . Should be a good weekend . Hope I have a pic to post .



If you like Hunting Pics, you should like this one:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....be-offensive-pictures-to-anti-hunters.100895/

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2017)

Let's keep this open for any more 2017 Deer Kills.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice thread buddy, them are all real nice deer! 

My daughter (10) got her first deer this year!


----------



## gary s (Nov 12, 2017)

I know she is proud  Memory forever

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2017)

That's Awesome, Justin!!

And I love the way the shirt matches the weapon!! :)

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 12, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Nice thread buddy, them are all real nice deer!
> 
> My daughter (10) got her first deer this year!



That's awesome! 
Now to get her in on the smoking/cooking process I guess.  Extra pairs of hands usually help and I'm sure the food would taste better to a 10yr old if they helped make it :)


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 14, 2017)

My son got his first this year as well.
10 yrs old.
Very proud Dad!!
MN gives a free tag to 10 and 11 yr olds.
They must be within arms reach.
Congrats to all!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2017)

smokin218r said:


> My son got his first this year as well.
> 10 yrs old.
> Very proud Dad!!
> MN gives a free tag to 10 and 11 yr olds.
> ...




Congrats to your Son, 218!

Great Start. Like

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats to your son, I bet he was excited!


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 14, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Congrats to your Son, 218!
> 
> Great Start. Like
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear! Great Post!


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 14, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Congrats to your son, I bet he was excited!



Yes he was very excited.
He said "Dad I can't stop shaking".


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 15, 2017)

Bear, since this is "Fresh Kills" and a food based forum,
I wanted to add the best part to your thread.
Fresh meat!!
Fried heart and steak with onions, raw fried potatoes with onions and broccoli.
I did the heart the way I used to watch my grandpa do it.
Rolled in flower with salt and pepper and fried with butter. I used bacon fat.
Sorry, no smoke this time.
My son eats it all, and good lessons! :)















Again, thanks for the thread.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

smokin218r said:


> Bear, since this is "Fresh Kills" and a food based forum,
> I wanted to add the best part to your thread.
> Fresh meat!!
> Fried heart and steak with onions, raw fried potatoes with onions and broccoli.
> ...




That looks Great!!
That's exactly how my Mother used to make it.

The last time I made Deer Heart, I cured it & Sautéed it:






Here's the whole Step by Step:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/deer-heart-tq-seasoned-and-sauteed-in-butter.139337/


Bear


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 15, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That looks Great!!
> That's exactly how my Mother used to make it.
> 
> The last time I made Deer Heart, I cured it & Sautéed it:
> ...



I saw that post Bear. Really wanted to try it, looks great!
I had to make this heart the old way as I was feeding my grandmother as well.
She likes the way her and grandpa did it.


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 16, 2017)

Had to ad one more. You guys said keep em coming...







This one is a guy that works for me.
Got this hog last Sunday morning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2017)

smokin218r said:


> Had to ad one more. You guys said keep em coming...
> 
> This one is a guy that works for me.
> Got this hog last Sunday morning.




Nice Buck!!
Looks like about 3 1/2 years old to me.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 16, 2017)

Wow nice!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2017)

Glad to see you guys are having some luck. I miss it not able to do it anymore.

Hey bear when are you going to smoke some I might have to stop by. :D

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 17, 2017)

Tomorrow is the first day of Bama's Gun Season, I had an invite to hunt a friend's property... But...
But my wife is the guest speaker for the Baldwin Writers Group tomorrow and I have to play Mr. Mom.
Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Glad to see you guys are having some luck. I miss it not able to do it anymore.
> 
> Hey bear when are you going to smoke some I might have to stop by. :D
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!
Bear Jr didn't get one yet, and I'm still getting rid of the last remnants of last year's Deerburger.
The only Deer I smoke any more is Venison Dried Beef, and I don't have any Backstrap or Hind Quarters for that yet.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 19, 2017)

Anything made with burger is good too. :D

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Anything made with burger is good too. :D
> Warren



Exactly---We get everything but the Backstraps & the Hind Quarters turned into Deerburger with 25% Beef and 25% Pork. Even Mrs Bear Loves that !!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2017)

gary s said:


> I know she is proud  Memory forever
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, for sure a great memory.  



bearcarver said:


> That's Awesome, Justin!!
> 
> And I love the way the shirt matches the weapon!! :)
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear, she loves that Muddy Girl camo & her shirt had to match...  LOL.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2017)

tallbm said:


> That's awesome!
> Now to get her in on the smoking/cooking process I guess.  Extra pairs of hands usually help and I'm sure the food would taste better to a 10yr old if they helped make it :)



Thanks tallbm!  Yea, she's been there thru the whole process.  Helped gut it, skin it & has cooked up some steaks in the cast iron skillet & on the weber!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks again for this thread Bear, it was a great idea!  Congrats again to all!


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 24, 2017)

Turkey day luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2017)

Congrats DS !! :)
Nice Buck!
I Like It.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks Bear. Your recipes have never let me down. 3 down, 4 tags to go.


----------



## actech (Nov 24, 2017)

I know. I know. Not quite the same.  Me and the boys went trout fishing and my daughter decided to go deer hunting on the interstate. Told her she took the wrong weapon. Glad his antler caught the hood and pulled it up to give him a ramp over the windshield and not thru it. She couldn’t convince the trooper who showed up into cutting the back straps out for her. Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2017)

Hopefully the Daughter wasn't injured.
That's a hard way to get them!!
Got one like that myself back in '83.
Cost me a 6-pack to get my ride fixed.

Bear


----------



## actech (Nov 24, 2017)

No injuries but the car was totaled. And the damn deer was on the interstate with no insurance


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok, here is Sundays Vt buck,


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice Buck CM!!:)

Nice Job!--Like

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> View attachment 345430
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazymoon,
I had to post this because you look so much like one of my Brother-inlaws:


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 24, 2017)

Speaking of fresh kills, Bear, did you pop one of those neighborhood turkeys of yours this year?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> Speaking of fresh kills, Bear, did you pop one of those neighborhood turkeys of yours this year?




Nope---I haven't hunted in many years.
It's now Bear Jr's Job to do the harvesting, and he quit Wild Turkey's because the only Half-decent thing on them is the Breast.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 24, 2017)

Beautiful deer guys. I don't know if I'll live long enough to see something that big. Congratulations.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Crazymoon,
> I had to post this because you look so much like one of my Brother-inlaws:
> View attachment 345432


Bear, I think you are insulting your brother -in law ! :)


----------



## tallbm (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow nice haul guys!
Best of luck on the car repair incident :)


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 27, 2017)

We had a great day Saturday. I shot two does, my wife tagged one, and we had a deer given to us from a friend. The meat pole is getting heavy. These five will soon join the three others in the freezer. My new sausage stuffer will be here tomorrow too. Going to be a busy winter for the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow!!
That's a lot of Venison, Shooter!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 27, 2017)

Man nice haul!  I look forward to seeing the sausage :)


----------



## motocrash (Nov 27, 2017)

Dang man! Stackin' 'em up like cord wood!

Bill


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 27, 2017)

Still time for more. Between my wife and myself, we still have 7 tags to fill. We're lucky to have so many deer and tags for this area. My Daughter and her family rely on venison too.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2017)

doubles shooter said:


> Still time for more. Between my wife and myself, we still have 7 tags to fill. We're lucky to have so many deer and tags for this area. My Daughter and her family rely on venison too.


DS, That is a lot of tags ,you folks are indeed lucky to be able to harvest that much venison. The meat is high in protein and low in cholesterol and free of growth hormones!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2017)

It's great to be able to rely on that much meat. The hunting laws differ from state to state for sure here in Maryland if you follow the rules you can harvest up to 35 deer. Of course most of them have to be does but that's a lot of meat anyway you look at it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> It's great to be able to rely on that much meat. The hunting laws differ from state to state for sure here in Maryland if you follow the rules you can harvest up to 35 deer. Of course most of them have to be does but that's a lot of meat anyway you look at it.




Yup---Same with Pennsy'. 
I think nowadays in some counties you can shoot as many Does as the number of Doe Permits you purchased, but only one Buck.

When I used to hunt, it was either 1 Buck or 1 Doe, and that was it !!!

Bear


----------



## cdn offroader (Nov 28, 2017)

Got this one the first afternoon of muzzleloader at about 20 yds. Followed 2 does onto a scrape I was watching frommy tree stand. both does were standing under my stand when I made the shot. Was terrified they were gonna spook before I took the shot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice Buck, CDN !!!:)

Congrats!---Like.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice job!  Good looking animal!


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 28, 2017)

Definitely a great deer. I love the dark rack. Never see that here.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2017)

CDNOR, nice buck !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2017)

Here it's just a general hunting licenses no permits or stamps Different seasons though like bow, black powder and shot gun but still up to 35 deer.

Yup Bear when I started it was just 1 buck period and then in later years they add a 3 day doe season just one doe.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Here it's just a general hunting licenses no permits or stamps Different seasons though like bow, black powder and shot gun but still up to 35 deer.
> 
> Yup Bear when I started it was just 1 buck period and then in later years they add a 3 day doe season just one doe.
> 
> Warren




I personally think they allow too many Doe Licenses in PA, but unless it's something political, I would think the PA Game Commission would know a lot better than I do.

PA Harvests between 300,000 & 350,000 deer per year.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I personally think they allow too many Doe Licenses in PA, but unless it's something political, I would think the PA Game Commission would know a lot better than I do.
> 
> PA Harvests between 300,000 & 350,000 deer per year.
> 
> Bear




And yet the deer population is growing, here anyway.    Even the game warden told me that 2 weeks ago.


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 28, 2017)

It was 4 hunters to a doe tag when I started. Now with archery and muzzle loading, each hunter can take up to 6. Plus another hunter can transfer two more.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 29, 2017)

Yup same here it's nothing to see herds of 50 to 60 deer here now. When I was 14 - 15 they started deer season and if you talked to someone who had even seen a deer it was awesome. 1 week buck season only back then.

Warren


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 1, 2017)

Broke in the new stuffer with 20#of snack sticks.






Grandma made venison meatloaf for the crew.





Also put 12# of round roast in the cure for Bear carver's fabulous dried venison. Sorry , no pics.
Season's tally so far minus a bunch already enjoyed: 156# burger, 19# loin, 7# cube steak, 3# tenderloin for Christmas breakfast, plus the snack sticks and dried venison. Going to be a busy winter with the smoking. Still have lots of season to go. Good luck to everyone and please be safe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2017)

doubles shooter said:


> Broke in the new stuffer with 20#of snack sticks.
> View attachment 346188
> 
> 
> ...




Wow---You're stocked up !!!
But You got some help eating, I see!! Like.

BTW: Is that a Lopi "Liberty" in the background?

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 1, 2017)

It's a Lopi Foxfire. My daughter got it free from a family friend. Great stove.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2017)

doubles shooter said:


> It's a Lopi Foxfire. My daughter got it free from a family friend. Great stove.




OK, I think that one is just a little smaller, but looks just like the Liberty.
I sold my Lopi Liberty a few years ago on Ebay.
A guy drove all the way from Thunder Bay (above MN) to Eastern PA to pick it up!!
That's a long two way trip to pick up a Wood Stove!!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Yup same here it's nothing to see herds of 50 to 60 deer here now. When I was 14 - 15 they started deer season and if you talked to someone who had even seen a deer it was awesome. 1 week buck season only back then.
> 
> Warren


Conservation works! So many success stories of population rebounds.
Been proven again and again that the best friends of fish/game is the sportsmen who harvest them.
I love smacking anti-hunters with the facts about true conservation.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2018)

Spent the last three days with my younger son out at my buddy George's deer camp.
He has a truly beautiful piece of property and invites me several times a year.
This year he invited me to bring my boy up to get him on his first deer.

George told him, "First deer, you can shoot any deer you want, no restrictions."
Normally his rules are bucks 6pts or better and outside the ears, larger does, old/diseased or bad genetics culls.

So we spent lots of time watching buttons, spikes, yearlings and smaller mature does, they are everywhere and it took lots of restraint on my boy's part not to shoot one of several medium sized does, but I kept telling him, "Wait for at least a half decent buck or big doe, you'll be a happier hunter if you do." and "There will be more hunts if you don't nail one this time."
Finally today, the last day of our stay, the last hunt, a 2.5 year'ol buck came in chasing a doe, he had a wide rack for a 4pt, and relatively heavy body mass (130lbs weighed) for our Southern deer.
Nate wasn't letting him walk, biggest deer we'd seen the whole trip, he put a .243 into him and he was DRT.
A very happy young hunter.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2018)

CR, Congratz to your son on his first deer, many more to come !


----------



## doubles shooter (Jan 2, 2018)

Great job. It's a hunt neither one of you will ever forget.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats to the son. As you replied earlier conservation for sure works we now have lots of turkeys for the same reason and are hunting them again after many years of protection. It has also work for some spices of fish as well. Just wish I was able to hunt again.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2018)

When we got home last night we had to have a late dinner.
Fresh tenderloins, potatoes/bacon done in cast iron and cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 2, 2018)

Great job with your boy and the deer!  I bet he is hooked now!
Any plans on what will be smoked out of that deer?  I just did my first smoked meat loaf out of 80/20 white tail venison and pork fat and mostly mesquite wood... it was amazing!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

That's Great, John!!!:)

Congrats to the Boy on #1.
Many more to come!!

Looks like a Great Meal too!!--Like

Bear


----------



## hagewood91 (Jan 3, 2018)

Been wearing the ducks out here in Middle TN. Me holding our ducks, Then a laid out picture with my buddies dog and son! Love hunting with them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice Duck Vest you got there!!!

Gonna be some Fine Eating!!!

Bear


----------



## schwonkhead (Jan 3, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Spent the last three days with my younger son out at my buddy George's deer camp.
> He has a truly beautiful piece of property and invites me several times a year.
> This year he invited me to bring my boy up to get him on his first deer.
> 
> ...


That is a great first deer. As you said, pretty wide for a 4 pt. Tell the boy congrats.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 3, 2018)

Man that's a nice duck haul.  I've always wanted to go and the one year I could have hunted them on the deer property I was on I didn't get through deer season quickly enough to switch to ducks.  Maybe some day for me, but until then I'll enjoy the experience through others and their posts :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> CR, Congratz to your son on his first deer, many more to come !





doubles shooter said:


> Great job. It's a hunt neither one of you will ever forget.





halfsmoked said:


> Congrats to the son. As you replied earlier conservation for sure works we now have lots of turkeys for the same reason and are hunting them again after many years of protection. It has also work for some spices of fish as well. Just wish I was able to hunt again.
> 
> Warren


Classic example of successful conservation with fish is that of Red Drum in the Gulf of Mexico.
Heavily commercially over fished in the 1980s for the new culinary rage of Blackened Redfish, the population was crashing and measures were taken.  Several emergency closures of fisheries, strict size/creel limits and restocking programs were instituted and since then the species has rebounded.
Not unusual for me to see schools of Reds covering acres while feeding on the surface.


tallbm said:


> Great job with your boy and the deer!  I bet he is hooked now!
> Any plans on what will be smoked out of that deer?  I just did my first smoked meat loaf out of 80/20 white tail venison and pork fat and mostly mesquite wood... it was amazing!!!


I like to smoke roasts, marinate overnight and then smoke at 225° with hickory to 140°


bearcarver said:


> That's Great, John!!!:)
> 
> Congrats to the Boy on #1.
> Many more to come!!
> ...





schwonkhead said:


> That is a great first deer. As you said, pretty wide for a 4 pt. Tell the boy congrats.


Thanks guys,
Nate has read your replies and his super-inflated ego is about to float him away.
He appreciates your replies and agrees that he is hooked for sure.

This was the best, most exciting and memorable experience we've shared together, out of everything else, fishing adventures, Ju Jitsu Championships, Scouting/Camping, learning to shoot and shoot rifleman scores and more.
Simply incredible the level of pure excitement and happiness in an experience/achievement.







Also...
Take notice of the deer's right ear, it is deeply cut into thirds, and he also bore some other scars from an attack.
I figure a coyote, bobcat or dog got a hold of him when he was much younger.


----------

